# Adventures of the Hapless Heros



## turtle (Apr 28, 2002)

Following our TPK in the sunless citadel last game, we rolled up new hapless heros. Our 1st level party was as follows:

Me - Jenner - Rogue
James - Daned - Cleric of Heironeous
Howard - Josh - Fighter w/ big axe
Lee Ki - Talen - Fighter w/ sword
Gaston - Alka - Bard

The game started in the town of Kerrin in the Kingdom of Nyrond (greyhawk)

The other four characters were members of the city watch. My character applied for a position on a contractual basis. Being the only candidate I was accepted by the watch. Our assignment was to investigate a cave in in the sewers. New passages had been opened up to an old building (possibly an old prison).

We proceeded toward the sewer entrance, easily defeating some thugs on the way.

Entering the sewers we proceeded down a long hallway. Alka (the Bard) has last in line. While I was scouting for traps up ahead we heard a strangled cry from Alka. We turn around to see a choker choking him. Alka bravely swings his sword *At his own neck!*. He rolls a critical. He fails a check to avoid hitting himself as well as the choker. He falls unconscious from his own blow. Josh the fighter drops his weapon (a masterwork great axe) and attacks the choker unarmed (in spite of our objections).

We defeat the choker and revive Alka the Bard. Proceeding through a door we are met by rats. Strengthened by a rousing song from Alka the bard we heroically smash the rats into bits. Talen the fighter drops his weapon and neglects to pick it up but still manages to critical a rat with his shield.

Proceeding we encounter a clumsy trap. A thick rope runs the length of the room. If tapped a boulder falls. The trap is very obvious so I immediately become suspicious. On the other side of the rope there is a panel in the door that makes a spear come out.

Deftly avoiding this trap we proceeded to a furnished bedroom. I search the dresser for traps and disarm a poison needle on one of the drawers. I miss the other one but manage to avoid it with my mad reflex skillz. Inside the dresser there is money two spider scarabs and some other stuff. Underneath the dresser is a knob. I turn the nob and a net falls down (which I avoid). 

Leaving the room we encounter two dretches coming out of a (now revealed) secret passage. The cleric and Josh the fighter charge. I shoot an arrow. 

Josh the fighter slices the trap rope with his sword, causing the stone to fall toward him. He manages to jump out of the way. (Why he did this none of us can figure out)

The demon casts darkness. Telin the fighter says "I throw my javelin into the darkness"

"NO!" we all yell. 

"You are going to hit the party I yell!"

"Ok ok..." he says, seemingly mollified ".... I'm gonna do it"

SO he throws the javelin into the darkness, Impaling Josh the fighter for something like 15 damage killing him instantly.

Somehow we managed to defeat the demons...

so this week only 1 death!

In my party we don't need monsters, we are lethal to ourselves!


----------

